#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Which your most favorite travel movie?

## Bhavya

Travel movies are more excited to watch, we can watch them again and again. Watching a travel movie make us feel more adventurous. Can you guys tell me which is your favourite travel movie?

----------


## subasan

> Travel movies are more excited to watch, we can watch them again and again. Watching a travel movie make us feel more adventurous. Can you guys tell me which is your favourite travel movie?


My favourite travel movie is Into the Wild - raw art film. This movie is based on a young lad who donates all his money to charity and hitchhikes to live in the wild. Though I saw this movie in high school, I can still remember the shot where he'll burn his last leftover money. Writing this post makes me see this movie again. This is a must watch film for all the young people.

----------


## Bhavya

> My favourite travel movie is Into the Wild - raw art film. This movie is based on a young lad who donates all his money to charity and hitchhikes to live in the wild. Though I saw this movie in high school, I can still remember the shot where he'll burn his last leftover money. Writing this post makes me see this movie again. This is a must watch film for all the young people.


Seems like a good movie, I have added this to my to watch list  :Wink:

----------


## subasan

> Seems like a good movie, I have added this to my to watch list


And you never find time to watch any of it. BTW, I tried to watch kaatrin mozhi, sorry not my type but my mom love these types of movies. I'll make my mom watch it one day.

----------


## Bhavya

> And you never find time to watch any of it


. 
Sadly true, In fact, it's not about the time, I have eye dryness problem, therefore, I have to give some rest to my poor eyes So I almost stop watching TV  :Frown: 





> BTW, I tried to watch kaatrin mozhi, sorry not my type but my mom love these types of movies. I'll make my mom watch it one day.


It's okay., then Share your mom's response after watching the movie.

----------


## subasan

> . 
> Sadly true, In fact, it's not about the time, I have eye dryness problem, therefore, I have to give some rest to my poor eyes So I almost stop watching TV 
> 
> Is it because you shed all your tears?  Fun apart, hope you become better soon. Reduce using mobiles and monitors. 
> 
> 
> It's okay., then Share your mom's response after watching the movie.


Sure, I'll make her watch before she gets back.

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure, I'll make her watch before she gets back.


 I didn't get it, What you mean by gets back?

----------


## subasan

> I didn't get it, What you mean by gets back?


Oh sorry! In few days she is going out of country for a while.

----------


## Bhavya

> Oh sorry! In few days she is going out of the country for a while.


Oh okay, Wishing her a happy and safe journey  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Oh okay, Wishing her a happy and safe journey


Sure, I'll let her know. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Sure, I'll let her know. Thanks


You are most welcome Friend  :Smile:

----------

